# Campagnolo Pedals



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

I was just cruising around competitive cyclist before work and passed by the Campagnolo Pedal. It started me thinking. I have never seen anyone use them. They are very expensive and with only 4 degrees of float. Yikes. 

Does anyone use them? why did you choose them?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Thay are crap. .*



TM-17 said:


> Does anyone use them? why did you choose them?


It's the one Campy item (other than clothing) I just don't get. The are heavy, bulky and just unmarketable. With Time, Look and Speedplay making up 99% of the pedal market, I can't believe they still make pedals.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

Heavy??

Campag Record 266g a pair, I have used these for 6 years with no problems. They weigh within a few grams of look keo carbons, they last forever, and cleat life is good.

Have you read the reviews here on RBR?


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 3 sets - one Record and 2 Chorus (325g per pair) - all bought used off eBay for about 75 a set. I chose them because used they were a good deal, lighter than what I was using and lighter than equivalent Ultegra pedals and they looked really cool

The retaining system is great and the pedals are very serviceable and built so well that they will last forever.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The original SGR pedal was heavy, but not crap.

The later ones are very nice, as good as you could get anywhere.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I've accumulated about 6 sets. Easy to clip in and nice positive retention.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been using them 13 years or so, and recently bought a new set for my new bike. They work great.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*I like mine.*

Been using them since 1998 when they were introduced. I own four pairs (Veloce, Daytona, and 2x Chorus) and all four still work great without any problem.


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

I have been using them since 1999. I have six pairs that are on all my bikes. They are either Record or Chorus and they all work fine.

Cheers


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I love my Campy pedals. I think my Choruses have about 20,000 miles on them, and I think my Record ones have about the same (when my wife was going through a weight-weenie phase and had to have lighter pedals, I took possession of them). 

My Campy pedals have never failed me. They have never failed to cleat in. I have always been able to cleat out of them when I needed to (a not very pleasant experience which would happen to me with Shimanos) They have never let go of my shoe when I didn't want them to (which used to happen with my first generation Look pedals. Nothing has ever broken off of them. No internal parts have ever need to be replaced.. The amount of float is extremely well judged. They feel comfortable and secure under the foot.


----------



## velorider (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been using the same pair of Record pedals since 2001. The bearings feel as smooth as the day I got them. As posted above, the Record are vey lightweight. Maybe a little pricey but they've lasted me 11 seasons and still working fine.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Sorry. .*



Cat 3 boy said:


> Heavy??
> 
> Campag Record 266g a pair, I have used these for 6 years with no problems.


I was thinking out loud compared to the Time Iclic Ti/carbon ones I have a 182 grams. So yes, 3 ounces heavier than the Time Iclic. Also, the Campagnolo pedal has a very tall stack height compared to more modern pedals.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

QQUIKM3 said:


> Also, the Campagnolo pedal has a very tall stack height compared to more modern pedals.


Help me out here guys......is this true?

Got no issues with my pedals still, but interested to know bout the stack.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Stack Height*

Campagnolo 20.5
Look Keo 17.1
Look Keo Blade 15.7
Time iClic 13.0
Speedplay Zero 3 hole mount 11.5, 4 hole mount 8.5mm


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

TM-17 said:


> I was just cruising around competitive cyclist before work and passed by the Campagnolo Pedal. It started me thinking. I have never seen anyone use them. They are very expensive and with only 4 degrees of float. Yikes.
> 
> Does anyone use them? why did you choose them?


They're great pedals. They last for years. Even better with fixed cleats. You're completely locked in.:thumbsup:

I have 2 pairs of Chorus, 1 more than 10 years old. Tens of thousands of miles. Very smooth bearings.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I've logged well over 50,000 miles on my Campy Record pedals. In my opinion they work great, are long lasting & they definately are not crap.


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

I own 5 sets myself, soon to be six. I wouldn't consider any other pedal. I've never had an issue with any of them. My highest mileage set has about 20k.


----------

